# GUIYANG | Maotai International Business Center | 234m | 766ft | 49 fl | T/O



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

http://www.chinabidding.com/zbzx-detail-218163199.html


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By 榜样的力量SQ


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2013-04-14 by xunli1987111


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2013-04-30 by qrx12340 

(yellow crane)


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By 榜样的力量SQ


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By 榜样的力量SQ


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

the side towers look rather interesting


----------



## Ch.W (Oct 18, 2013)

19.03.16 by 格乌索亚 
The two smaller buildings are topped out


















18.03.16 by 陈纳德









19.04.16 by 榜样的力量SQ









26.04.16 by zhongbi


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2018-04-17 by qrx12340


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

uc


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2018-06-06 by 榜样的力量SQ 










2018-07-14 by qrx12340


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2018-12-24 by tangyujim


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

almost completed, awesome


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@Khale_Xi , @Daniiif, @zwamborn, please, updates


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@KillerZavatar, do you think this building needs spire or not?


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Zaz965 said:


> @KillerZavatar, do you think this building needs spire or not?


spire would look much better, but more so i think the roof is not steep enough to look nice.


----------

